# Rechnen mit PHP und mySQL



## emplace (1. Januar 2002)

Hallo Leute,

ich wuensche euch ein frohes neues jahr.

Ich moechte aus einer Datenbank Daten auslesen und anzeigen lassen (was wunderbar klappt) und die Werte (Speicherplatz in MB) am ende der Liste zusammenrechnen lassen (was nicht klappt).

Wer kann mir hier bei helfen.

MFG emplace.de


----------



## Dunsti (2. Januar 2002)

hi,

nehmen wir mal an, daß Du in einer Schleife immer wieder eine Zeile ausliest, und diese Ausgibst, ist das so ?

Wenn Du jetzt in die Schleife einfach eine Variable "mitzählen" lässt, kannst Du diese am Ende als Summe ausgeben:


```
$summe=0;
while($row=mysql_fetch_row) {  //oder ähnlich
   echo $row[0];  //halt alles, was Du ausgeben willst
   $summe = $summe + $row[21];  //vorrausgesetzt in Spalte 21 stehen die MB's
}
echo "Summe: ".$summe;
```

hilft das ?


Dunsti


----------



## emplace (2. Januar 2002)

Hi Dunsti,
danke für die schnelle antwort. ich weis nur nicht wie ich dies in source einfügen soll des halb hier der source:



```
<? include ('include/main.php');
//Verbindung herstellen
$db = mysql_connect($dbhost,$dbuname, $dbpass);
mysql_select_db($dbname,$db);

//Daten auslesen
$result = mysql_query("SELECT ws_user.kdnr, ws_user.speicher, sspeicher FROM ws_daten, ws_user  ",$db);
?>
		
      <table width="100%" border="0">
        <tr> 
          <td width="5%" align="left" > 
            <div align="left">Kdnr</div>
          </td>
          <td align="left" width="20%" > 
            <div align="left">Speicher gemietet</div>
          </td>
        </tr>
      </table>
      
          <? while ($daten = mysql_fetch_array($result)) { ?>
          <td></td></tr>

  <table width="100%" border="0">
    <tr> 
      <td align="left" width="5%" > 
       
        <div align="left"> <? echo $daten[kdnr] ; ?></div>
      </td>
      <td align="left" width="20%" >
        <div align="left"><? echo $daten[speicher] ; ?></div>
      </td>
      
    </tr>
    <? }
	$rechnung = $speicher + $speicher;
print " Das Ergebnis ist $rechnung"; ?>
  </table>
```

Das Ergebnis ist immer 0.


----------



## emplace (2. Januar 2002)

Hi Dunsti,
danke für die schnelle antwort. ich weis nur nicht wie ich dies in source einfügen soll des halb hier der source:



```
<? include ('include/main.php');
//Verbindung herstellen
$db = mysql_connect($dbhost,$dbuname, $dbpass);
mysql_select_db($dbname,$db);

//Daten auslesen
$result = mysql_query("SELECT ws_user.kdnr, ws_user.speicher, sspeicher FROM ws_daten, ws_user  ",$db);
?>
		
      <table width="100%" border="0">
        <tr> 
          <td width="5%" align="left" > 
            <div align="left">Kdnr</div>
          </td>
          <td align="left" width="20%" > 
            <div align="left">Speicher gemietet</div>
          </td>
        </tr>
      </table>
      
          <? while ($daten = mysql_fetch_array($result)) { ?>
          <td></td></tr>

  <table width="100%" border="0">
    <tr> 
      <td align="left" width="5%" > 
       
        <div align="left"> <? echo $daten[kdnr] ; ?></div>
      </td>
      <td align="left" width="20%" >
        <div align="left"><? echo $daten[speicher] ; ?></div>
      </td>
      
    </tr>
    <? }
	$rechnung = $speicher + $speicher;
print " Das Ergebnis ist $rechnung"; ?>
  </table>
```


----------



## Dunsti (3. Januar 2002)

probiers mal so:

$rechnung = $rechnung + $daten[speicher];


Dunsti


----------



## emplace (3. Januar 2002)

Moin Moin,


funs leider nicht immer noch Ergebnis 0

mfg emplace


----------



## Dunsti (3. Januar 2002)

ach ja ... und diese Berechnung muss natürlich *in* die While-Schleife, und nicht danach 


Dunsti


----------



## emplace (6. Januar 2002)

Moin Moin Dusti,

der Tip war Goldwert alles klappt.

Danke.  MFG emplace


----------

